# flourish + macros?



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi folks 
I've been using dry ferts for my macros the last while which has been working welling. Also i was adding flourish trace thinking that this was my micro ferts. Now that i'm re-ordering stuff and reading thought whats in each i think i should be buying Flourish , not flourish trace. 

If anyone has advice it would be most welcome.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Flourish has more nutrients than Flourish Trace, so you can switch to that if you want to stay with commercial products.

Otherwise, I recommend using a dry trace mix, such as CSM+B or Miller's.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

alright i'll see if i can pick up the dry mix first. I got the dry stuff i have now with the tank but the website address is on the containers so i'll look the company up and see what i can get. It cheaper for sure to do dry but if its only trace that is liquid its not so bad either.


----------

